# Freud SD 608 dial a width yes ?? no ??



## larry0846 (Feb 20, 2013)

many thanks for your help -- 

recently bought a freud sd 608 dial a width dado -- recommended for convenience and performance -- i have mostly cut dados via router (kreg table, milwaukee 3hp fixed) but thought having the table saw option would be useful for larger dados -- but it seems that a lot of table saws specifically warn against adjustable dados -- one issue is the arbor length coupled with the width of the outside plates limiting the max cut available -- but there apparently is also a vibration issue for which RIGID states -- "RIDGID does not recommend the use of an adjustable type dado blade on their table saw due to the unusual high vibration factor" -- 

anyone using the freud sd 608 ?? what model saw ?? issues above fact or opinion ??

appreciate your insights --


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I could be talking from a certain portion of anatomy here, but I'd be willing to bet that the adjustable dado blades manufacturers warn against are the 'wpbble' style dado blade, not one like that Freud. I wouldn't imagine you'd have any more issues with that particular Freud over a standard stack dado. The ability to micro-adjust seems like a pretty big plus to me


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I think epic is correct as my sd608 does not produce any vibration on my Unisaw.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a Craftsman "wobble" dado. It has done good work for me. The bottom of the dado is a little rough, but you can dial in the exact width that you want.

George


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

I believe the caution is pointed at "wobble" type adjustable dados. The Freud is not a "wobble" type.

I have been using a Freud adjustable dado for 10 or so years and never had anything but a smooth running cut. It is an excellent dado.

If you have some concerns, I suggest you call the Freud tech folks and discuss it with them.


----------

